
Open Letter to eBay: Your policies protect criminals, and you profit from it - syntexis
http://willslabblog.blogspot.com/2016/04/open-letter-to-ebay-your-policies.html
======
pink_dinner
The problem I see is that there are more scamming sellers than buyers. Ebay,
as a company, would rather concentrate on the sellers because they need the
trust of the buyers to survive as a business.

It's the same on Amazon: They treat the third-party sellers like garbage and
allow scams to continue. If you go through the Amazon seller forums, you can
see many stories about sellers that were scammed, then banned, and ignored.

You should never rely on either of these companies for your business (as a
seller). It's just too risky.

